# Electronic Arts im DLC-Rausch: 1 Milliarde US-Dollar sollen im laufenden Fiskaljahr erwirtschaftet werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Electronic Arts im DLC-Rausch: 1 Milliarde US-Dollar sollen im laufenden Fiskaljahr erwirtschaftet werden*

					Publisher Electronic Arts hat sich zu seinen prognostizierten Einnahmen in der Spiele-Branche geäußert. Demnach wolle man im laufenden Geschäftsjahr eine Milliarde US-Dollar alleine durch DLCs erwirtschaften. Ein Zugpferd soll in diesem Sinne Madden NFL 15 darstellen, wo man sich beispielsweise Spieler per DLC dazukaufen kann.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Electronic Arts im DLC-Rausch: 1 Milliarde US-Dollar sollen im laufenden Fiskaljahr erwirtschaftet werden*


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2014)

Der Höllenschlund möge sich auftun und die Chefetage in die Tiefe ziehen.

So eine Preispolitik darf einfach nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## Alex555 (27. August 2014)

DLC Nr.1 für Most Wanted: 
10€ : Du kannst dir nun Autos mit 4 Rädern kaufen.
DLC Nr.2 für Most Wanted: 
7,99€: Du kannst in höhere Gänge als Gang 4 schalten  
Extrem schwach so eine Politik, aber solange es Leute gibt, die sowas kaufen, wird es auch nie vom Markt verschwinden


----------



## Brehministrator (27. August 2014)

Den EA-Managern sollte ab jetzt beim Starbucks Milch und Zucker sowie in der Gaststätte das Besteck und der Teller als DLC extra verkauft werden


----------



## Nuallan (27. August 2014)

Danke liebe DLC-Käufer. Danke.


----------



## Joselman (27. August 2014)

> Demnach wolle man im laufenden Geschäftsjahr eine Milliarde US-Dollar alleine durch DLCs erwirtschaften. Ein Zugpferd soll in diesem Sinne Madden NFL 15 darstellen, wo man sich beispielsweise Spieler per DLC dazukaufen kann





> Ganz oben auf der Liste steht, dass man den Spielern besser zuhören will.



Finde den Fehler.



> wo man sich beispielsweise Spieler per DLC dazukaufen kann.



Diese Forderung lese ich hier auch ständig..... NOT!!!!


----------



## xpSyk (27. August 2014)

Naja wenigstens hat EA es geschaft, dass ich mich auf keines ihrer neuen Spiele freue, deshalb sind mir diese Spinnereien auch egal. 

Ich bleibe bei Valve, Telltale, Supergiant, Bethesda usw., deren Spiele auch spielbar sind.


----------



## mds51 (27. August 2014)

Einfach nur armseelig diese Einstellung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. August 2014)

EA wie auch Ubisoft werden von mir nicht mehr ein Spiel bezahlt bekommen, 
DLC habe ich noch bei keinem Game gekauft, das wird auch niemals passieren !

Beide Firmen sind auf meiner Abschussliste, ich unterstütz deren Politik nicht !


----------



## Cokelight250 (27. August 2014)

Schlimm ist auch was EA mit Apps macht. Bestes Beispiel Pflanzen vs. Zombies... Manche Firmen kriegen einfach den Hals nicht voll! Wenn man auch bedenkt das für ein neuer fifa Teil 50-70€ fällig werden, obwohl in manchen Jahren sich nur Trikots ändern.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. August 2014)

Naja solang die Kunden bezahlen werden sie gemolken.
Gibt einfach zu viele Bekloppte die bei sowas wie Sims 2 Euro für ein paar Schuhe oder sonst was bezahlen. Solchen Leuten ist nun mal nicht mehr zu helfen...
ABER sich dann aufregen dass die DLCs immer mehr werden...


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. August 2014)

DLC my Ass. Bald kann man keine Spiele mehr kaufen, weil man erst für 80€ DLCs zusätzlich kaufen muss um seine 60€ Demo zur Vollversion aufzurüsten. Extrem lächerlich. Und dann wundert sich EA noch darüber das die nix mehr verkaufen.


----------



## RavenlordX (27. August 2014)

Ihr wisst ja was jetzt zu tun ist! 

z.B.: EA nicht weiter unterstützen!

Ende!


----------



## Astra-Coupe (27. August 2014)

Danke EA, ihr versteht es wirklich meinen Geldbeutel zu schonen! DANKE DANKE DANKE, das ich die nächste Zeit keines eurer Spiele auch nur ansatzweise reizvoll finde und auch nicht finden werde durch euer Geschäftsgebahren.  Ihr seid einfach TOP! 

1 Mrd. durch DLC's? Aber sicher kein Cent von mir und ich kaufe wirklich so einiges um meine Sammelleidenschaft zu befriedigen... naja EA halt.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (27. August 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> EA wie auch Ubisoft werden von mir nicht mehr ein Spiel bezahlt bekommen,
> DLC habe ich noch bei keinem Game gekauft, das wird auch niemals passieren !
> 
> Beide Firmen sind auf meiner Abschussliste, ich unterstütz deren Politik nicht !




Ich kaufe auch schon seit langer Zeit nix mehr von beiden Firmen, aber leider heucheln die meisten nur rum und kaufen sich dann dennoch das nächste Assassins Creed, Battlefield, ...  Naja Hauptsache mal kurz flamen um ihr Gewissen zu beruhigen


----------



## bootzeit (27. August 2014)

Mein letztes EA Spiel war Crysis 3 und dabei wirds bei dem "Gebahren" auch bleiben . Ähnliches gilt übrings auch für die Franzosen von UBI....Far Cry 3 war´s letzte, den vierten Teil könnt ihr euch hinterm Hoden verstecken genauso Assasins Creed . F*ck off !!


----------



## Ion (27. August 2014)

Kopf einschalten und *keine* DLC´s kaufen. Mehr ist es doch nicht


----------



## unre4l (27. August 2014)

Ach Leute, es werden doch wieder mindestens 99% das nächste EA Spiel inkl. Premium Zeugs vorbestellen.


----------



## Cosmas (27. August 2014)

der rEAper schlägt wieder zu und melkt nun auch tote kühe noch einmal ordentlich ab...
das passiert, wenn man shareholder und co befriedigen muss und alle nur nach profit schreien...
viel gerede, viel getue, dabei nix sagen und/oder dreist lügen und fleissig weitermelken.

aber naja in wenigen jahren, werden wir von solchen dingen, durch den 3ten weltkrieg erlöst...
wobei, der wird eigentlich uA genau wegen profitgier, ressourcen und der etablierung einer neuen globalen profit-diktatur geführt...also nur bissel unnützes fleisch entsogen und dann den rest plündern...

e voila der rEAper is back


----------



## Xaipe (28. August 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur schreiben, wie schön es damals mit Fußball Manager 2003 war, als man einen super mächtigen Editor zur Hand bekam, mit dem man ein unschlagbares Team kreieren konnte...
Dann kam der Kommentar über mir... "globale profit-diktatur" (sic!). Was ist bloß los mit der Welt?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (28. August 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Kopf einschalten und *keine* DLC´s kaufen. Mehr ist es doch nicht



Grips noch mehr anstrengen und sowas wie EA und UBI gar nix in den Rachen werfen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> DLC my Ass. Bald kann man keine Spiele mehr kaufen, weil man erst für 80€ DLCs zusätzlich kaufen muss um seine 60€ Demo zur Vollversion aufzurüsten. Extrem lächerlich.*Und dann wundert sich EA noch darüber das die nix mehr verkaufen.*


Ist das so?
Solange sie solche Zahlen einfahren, kann die Bosse die Anti-Haltung von einigen Gruppen (zurecht!) Nen Scheiß kümmern.


----------



## Baer85 (28. August 2014)

wen wundert diese sache.

Menschen im großen und ganzen sind einfach "einfach" gestrickt.
alles wird geschluckt ohne darüber nachzudenken. 
aber man kann es ihnenen ja eigentlich auch nicht übel nehmen. sie wollen nunmal "Das Produkt". menschen haben genug probbleme im privaten gebiet, als dass sie sich um sowas gedanken machen würden. ist von "oben" so gewollt und so ist es geschehen.
hätte ich eine firma würde ich es warscheinlich nicht anders machen. (zum glück habe ich keine ^^)

traurig aber wahr. menschen sind blöd. und es ist ihnen gegönnt. ich wünschte, ich wäre so. mein leben wäre viel angenehmer. 
tja. pech gehabt. ich versuch es einfach zu ignorieren. 

ps: ******* höre ich mich arogant an
tüdelelü
der baer85


----------



## Jabberwocky (28. August 2014)

PL4NBT3CH schrieb:


> Ich kaufe auch schon seit langer Zeit nix mehr von beiden Firmen, aber leider heucheln die meisten nur rum und kaufen sich dann dennoch das nächste Assassins Creed, Battlefield, ...  Naja Hauptsache mal kurz flamen um ihr Gewissen zu beruhigen


Ubisoft hat mir bis jetzt jedenfalls noch keinen Grund gegeben sie zu boykottieren. Ich werde das nächste AC kaufen und auch bestimmt meinen Spass daran haben. Genauso wie es bei meinen letzten Ubi Spielen war, welche mich immer überzeugt haben 

Wären alle Spieler so wie die Leute hier im Forum, dann hätte EA wohl keine Chance. Leider trifft diese Ansicht wohl nicht mal 1% der Spielergemeinschaft und EA kann melken so viel sie wollen. Trotz allem werden sie mir den Spass an DA:I nicht nehmen, aber DLCs werden bestimmt nicht gekauft.


----------



## Raeven (28. August 2014)

das wiklich traurige an der DLC Politik ist doch das man für 60 € ein Spiel kauft welches gerade mal die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt ( wenn überhaupt), dann aber mit DLC überschüttet wird die das Spiel erst vollständig erscheinen lasse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2014)

Wann werden die Lemminge ähh Gamer endlich wach und rennen nicht blind auf die Steilküste ähh Laden zu?
 Umso mehr die Seuche um sich greift um so mehr kann ich sparen und brauch auch bald keinen Spiel PC mehr


----------



## TheVoodoo (28. August 2014)

> Electronic Arts im DLC-Rausch: 1 Milliarde US-Dollar sollen im laufenden Fiskaljahr erwirtschaftet werden


 
kein Cent von mir dabei


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2014)

Hab noch einige Spiele, die ich nochmal oder erstmals durchspielen werde, von dem her werde ich im Herbst wohl ohne EA auskommen. Battlefield Hardline wird, wenn überhaupt für maximal 10€ gekauft.


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2014)

Ich hab in den letzten Jahren jeden DLC von EA (BF etc.) gekauft und es nicht bereut.
Das waren meiner Meinung nach alles gute Produkte.

Aber so gehen die Meinungen auseinander...

Auf BF: Hardline bin ich schon sehr gespannt!
Dank der neuen Features wirds dort sicher auch lohnenswerte DLC geben.


----------



## Lotto (1. September 2014)

Raeven schrieb:


> das wiklich traurige an der DLC Politik ist doch das man für 60 € ein Spiel kauft welches gerade mal die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt ( wenn überhaupt), dann aber mit DLC überschüttet wird die das Spiel erst vollständig erscheinen lasse.


 
Das ist ja gerade der Trick von EA, das sie eben dem Spieler vorgaukeln, dass DLCs "Extras" sind die zusätzlich bezahlt werden müssen.
Früher wurde alles in ein Spiel gepackt was die Entwickler an Ideen hatten. Heute wird schon in der Entwicklungsphase Contet seziert und extra für nen DLC nicht in das Basisspiel implementiert.

Aber die Masse wird es weiterhin kaufen. Ratenzahlung, Abos, Kaufen in kleinen Häppchen, etc. all das ist heute "in".

Genauso wie die Masse jedes Jahr pünktlich im Herbst das neue FIFA 123 kauft. Man braucht sich nur die Bestsellerliste auf amazon anzugucken, ich glaub FIFA 15 ist da seit min. 10 Wochen in den Top 10. EA bedient im Prinzip nur noch den Massenmarkt, die Art von Leute die vor 20 Jahren nichts mit Computer am Hut hatten bzw- gehabt hätten wenn sie damals schon gelebt hätten.

Aber Gott sei Dank (oder Kickstarter & Co) werden immer mehr Indie-Titel entwickelt. Da kann EA die Masse melken wie sie möchte, von mir gibt es genau 0 Cent für den Verein.


----------



## Leob12 (2. September 2014)

Also von Fifa kann man halten was man ich, mir gefällt der UT-Modus ziemlich. 

Hab mir einen Fifa 14-Key um 10€ gekauft, und in den bisherigen 19 Spielstunden hatte ich Spaß. Deswegen werde ich mir wohl F15 kaufen, aber nicht zum Vollpreis und ohne die DLCs. 


Aber dieses zerstückeln von Spielen wie Digital Deluxe, Online Deluxe, Hyper Deluxe Super Edition und was weiß ich, nervt. Das Basisspiel kostet schon 60€, dann noch 10€ mehr irgendwelche Extras? Und vielleicht noch 50€ für Premium? Nein, sowas passiert mir nicht mehr. 
BF4 ist und bleibt meine einzige Vorbestellung, bereuen tue ich es mittlerweile zwar nicht mehr, den schließlich hab ich mittlerweile 600 Spielstunden. Zahlreiche davon waren zwar zum Haareraufen, aber die Mehrzahl war trotzdem spaßig. Hardline werde ich aber auslassen, oder wie damals BF3 für 15€ kaufen.


----------



## Kinguin (7. September 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt kaum einen DLC gekauft (außer für Bioshock Infinite,der war sogar recht gut)
Aufjedenfall hier sieht man ganz gut ,dass EA und Co alles richtig machen

Für den einen mag es Kundenabzocke sein,aber wir leben im Kapitalismus
Und da wollen die Firmen Geld verdienen,und wenn es sich anbietet,dann geht man soweit ohne den Kunden zu verprellen
Ich nehme es EA und Co nicht übel das sie so verfahren,immerhin klappts ja und ich würde es nicht anders machen 
Die,die sich beschweren,sind nur eine kleine Menge in diversen Internetforen
Auch mir schmeckt diese Entwicklung nicht,aber solange das Hauptspiel bockt (und da hat EA nix für mich) werde ich weiterhin zocken und Spass haben 
Unnötig aufregen bringts nicht ,einfach DLCs boykottieren und hoffen

Dass der 0815 Käufer kein Interesse daran hat,liegt einfach daran,dass er zufrieden ist 
Bf,Sims,EA Sportsspiele sind einfach für viele Kracher,auf die man nicht verzichten will
Ist er deshalb dumm oder willenlos? Ja vllt,aber so ist es nunmal


----------

